# What is the ideal height for a portable planner infeed/outfeed table



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

I bought a dewalt 735 and now I need to buld a cart for it to sit on. What height are most planer infeed and outfeed tables at?


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

I don't know about "most", but the stand Dewalt sells (i.e., 7350) is 30" tall. I have my planer on a mobile stand that's also at 30" tall.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I built mine so that the planer's in feed/out feed tables are just below waist high. The tables hit right below my belt. That's comfortable for me. Nice thing about building one is that you can size it just for you.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Whatever is comfortable for the user. I built mine extra low so I can wheel it under my miter saw table.


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

I guess it depends on your situation. I built mine so that I can use my workbench as an outfeed table.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

From a purely ergonomic standpoint, I would think about waist-high would be best. But you could easily go higher or lower if there are other factors (like where it will be stored) to take into consideration.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's a shot of my planer and roll-around cabinet….I built this about 12 years ago, and it has full extention drawers…..the top is beefed up a little, and the planer is mounted to the top with bolts, washers, and nuts…
I wish I had taken a few more pics of it, but just didn't….it's made of MDO (medium density overlay) ply, is
39" high (including casters), 25" deep, and 25" wide. it has 24" ball-bhearing slides, and the top is 26" wide x 29" deep….I have a really bad back, so I like my tools up high to keep from bending over so much…I have since built a planer sled for it….I have a better pics of it in my blog Woodshop pics # 2…..here it is:


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I made mine http://lumberjocks.com/projects/33320 the same height as my table saw out-feed table so that I can plane long boards without them drooping while I walk from the in-feed to the out-feed side of the planer.


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I was thinking of having the outfeed table hieght the same as my table saw top height. That way I can feed on to the saw top if I need the support.
Main reason for asking is I don't want to reinvent the wheel, If you guys have found methods that work… I'm all for it. Since I have no history using these I have nothing to base what would work best 

Thanks!


----------

